# Classic overheating



## TTM (Nov 7, 2017)

Hi there,

I'm hoping someone can help as my Classic is on the blink. When turned on normally it's started overheating to steam temperature, as though the switch has been set to steam (which it hasn't).

The machine is very old now and I was considering an upgrade anyway, so depending on how difficult/expensive this is to fix I may go this route. However, if it's very simple it be great.

Thanks in advance.

Tom


----------



## L&R (Mar 8, 2018)

You should replace brewing temperature thermostat.Cheap and easy.

https://www.theespressoshop.co.uk/Mobile/en/Gaggia-Boiler-Water-Thermostat-107C-M4/m-m-2573.aspx


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Think you brew thermostst has probably failed in the closed position so the circuit is only breaking when the steam thermostat reaches temp. You can get a new one from the espresso shop though I'd be tempted to just get a service kit to give the boiler a good cleanout while you have it open.

Fitting a PID is also an option.


----------



## TTM (Nov 7, 2017)

Thanks for the reply. Is the work required doable by someone with the diy skills of a 4 year old? Not my strong point, but can follow instructions and spin a screwdriver.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

TTM said:


> Thanks for the reply. Is the work required doable by someone with the diy skills of a 4 year old? Not my strong point, but can follow instructions and spin a screwdriver.


Yep. Plenty of how-to's on youtube. You can replace the thermostat with the boiler in situe but it would be easier if you remove the boiler first (which you'll want the service kit for) & make sure the machine is unplugged from the mains before starting. Just be careful you put the wires back where they came from.









The PID kit I linked to has copious instructions.


----------



## TTM (Nov 7, 2017)

Great stuff. Service kit ordered.

Thanks again


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

When replacing the thermostat don't use spanner. Only tighten finger tight, the thread van easily snap if over tightened.


----------

